# All dressed up and no place to go



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Seeker (Apr 14, 2018)

My daughter, can you find her?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)

All 'dolled up' and nothing to eat!

Atomic-flash: “ “In Operation Doorstep, conducted during the larger Operation Upshot-Knothole nuclear bomb test, mannequins are seated at a table in the living room of a house in March 1953.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 18, 2018)

A doll


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 2, 2018)

Actress Virginia Fox
From "Neighbors" (1920 silent film, with Buster Keaton)


----------



## Marie5656 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2018)




----------

